# What MAC items need to be re-released?



## Wontpayretail23 (May 25, 2006)

I hope MAC reads this thread. What MAC items do you think need to be re-released one more time? 

This is my list:

All Girl pigment,
Coco Beach pigment,
Maroon pigment,
Parrot eyeshadow,
Goldbit eyeshadow - just make this perminant already after 4 re-releases come on MAC!, 
Pollen eyeshadow,
Moth Brown eyeshadow,
PleasureFlush mineralised skin finish,
Shimpagne mineralised skin finish,
A new set of mineralised eyeshadows like the 5 domed ones that were out before.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 25, 2006)

All Girl Piggie
Flash of Flesh l/g
PleasureFlush MSF

My top three that I would like to see come back, though there is more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 25, 2006)

Lucky Green and Parrot!


----------



## pinkfeet (May 25, 2006)

Heavenly Bliss
Gaze l/g


----------



## Juneplum (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wontpayretail23* 
_I hope MAC reads this thread. What MAC items do you think need to be re-released one more time? 

This is my list:

All Girl pigment,
Coco Beach pigment,
Maroon pigment,
Parrot eyeshadow,
Goldbit eyeshadow  
Pollen eyeshadow,
Moth Brown eyeshadow,
PleasureFlush mineralised skin finish,
Shimpagne mineralised skin finish,
A new set of mineralised eyeshadows like the 5 domed ones that were out before._

 
ita and i'd add lucky green to the list


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 25, 2006)

-goldbit
-elite
-bagetelle
-glama ray
-earthly delight
-d'bohemia
-sunsplosion
-orange tangent

I missed out on sooo much!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 25, 2006)

Lucky Green, Parrot, Pleasureflush, All Girl pigment, Coco Beach pigment.


----------



## ledonatella (May 25, 2006)

Parrot cause mine keeps falling apart, Shimpagne and New Vegas MSF's, Casa Blanca and Pollen shadows, Prismique shadow cause mine is falling apart too, Tabby, Pearl of the Earth, Buff-de-Buff and Gingersoft shadows from the holiday palettes


----------



## Turbokittykat (May 25, 2006)

Brass, Bronze and Copper pigments. Pretty Twisted, Glitz, Marz, Paisley, Haze eye shadows.


----------



## velvet (May 25, 2006)

totally pollen and ginger soft


----------



## a914butterfly (May 25, 2006)

parrot eyeshadow, pleasureflush msf, heatherette lipstick


----------



## Glitziegal (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm after much pondering I would like the following to return as permanent.

Pearl of the earth Eyeshadow
Hot Chrome Chromeglass
Tassle lipstick
Pink Grapefruit lipglass
Flash of Flesh lipglass
Coco piggie
Spring Up eyeshadow


----------



## divaster (May 25, 2006)

Moth brown e/s and Shimpagne!! I'm dying to get these!


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 25, 2006)

all the MSF's
teal pigment
parrot

just that.. i would be very happy!!


----------



## mac_goddess (May 25, 2006)

Tortilla Tan lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the pigments that were LE or discontinued


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 
_all the MSF's
teal pigment
parrot

just that.. i would be very happy!!_

 

Teal pigment is on the MAC website last time I checked!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish that mac would bring back:
Coco Beach pigment
Divine Lime Glitter Liner
Goldbit e/s
Moth Brown e/s


----------



## bebs (May 25, 2006)

brass
bronze
copper 
older matte pigments 
MSF's (all)


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 25, 2006)

White Wheat and Shimpagne.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 26, 2006)

Magic Spell lipglass in a formula that doesn't go rancid in two weeks! That is my fave color ever!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 26, 2006)

Pretty Twisted e/s, Gitane l/g, Goldbit e/s, Lucky Green e/s, Coco pigment


----------



## Luxurious (May 26, 2006)

so ceylon msf 
strawberry blonde l/s


----------



## enka (May 26, 2006)

Moth brown!


----------



## bellaetoile (May 26, 2006)

parrot, just because i use it so damn much. i got it a couple months ago, and i've already made a significant dip in the pan. i'd love about 22 backups of it, on top of the 2 backups i already have.

i'd love a release of MSFs again. either the same ones or new ones. plus some of the older shadows, clone, haze, etc.


----------



## baby_love (May 27, 2006)

Maroon pigment, Turquoise pigment, Purple pigment, All girl pigment.

basically every pigment that I want and don't have.  

and Lucky Green e/s because I didn't buy a backup.


----------



## asteffey (May 27, 2006)

es: goldbit, glama ray
l/g: Flash of flesh
face: msfs
mac's body soaps.. mmmm


----------



## Chrissi (May 27, 2006)

All the skinfinishes, Parrot eyeshadow, All Girl pigment...


----------



## turtlefart (May 29, 2006)

Expensivo Lipstick, Elle lipglass (though it's reincarnated as Phosphorelle soon), and Mouthwatering Lipglass. The C-Squeeze shadows, too.


----------



## calliestar (May 29, 2006)

lust dust glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




MSFs so I can try them out w/o paying a fortune!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 29, 2006)

All Girl pigment
Coco Beach pigment
Maroon pigment
Parrot e/s 
De Menthe e/s 
Pleasureflush MSF
Flutterby l/s


----------



## electrostars (May 29, 2006)

I would like to have vivid-tone violet lipglass again.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 29, 2006)

parrot e/s
de menthe e/s
a bluer blue e/s
lustreleaf e/s (again, i lurve it)
pleasureflush msf (actually all of them...)
overgrown e/s


----------



## laa_cat (May 29, 2006)

Petticoat MSF
Pleasureflush MSF
Lucky Green e/s
Parrot e/s
All Girl pigment (so it's so pretty as a l/g)
Coco Beach pigment (This thing just rocks!)
Lovely Lily Pigment
Lily White Pigment


MAC should seriosuly making less crappy LE items and retain more pememant-worthy products. I would like to see C-Squeeze and Deja Rose e/s to stay. I am slowly avoiding LE stuff because I am so scared to fall into the LE trap again.
For MSF, if they don't want to make it permanent they should at least make it a point to re-release certain popular colors from time to time (I think they are already doing that though)


----------



## Sprout (May 31, 2006)

Pleasureflush MSF, Dabble Paint and Restrained Rust Lipglass Stain.


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Jul 4, 2008)

Shrimplette l/s!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 4, 2008)

coco beach pigment!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 4, 2008)

scanty l/s pink poodle l/s


----------



## acidtongue (Jul 4, 2008)

fun fun l/s!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 5, 2008)

Pixel paint


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

Coca Beach pigments and Metal Rock MSF.  Oh and also Blue Boy Paint (I think that's what it's called).


----------



## KikiB (Jul 5, 2008)

Hot & Sour paint
Oh Garnet! lipstick (thankfully coming back with Flash of Flesh in the Warm lips palette)
All Girl pigment
Apricot Pink pigment
Mutiny pigment (this needs to be a perm colour)
Helium pigment
Northern Light MSF
Petticoat MSF
Global Glow MSF
Pink Poodle lipstick
Silly Girl lipglass
Sweetie Cake lipglass
Orange Tangent eyeshadow
Sunsplosion eyeshadow

Also Blue Calm eyeshadow and the Reflects glitters should be in all stores, not just pro stores...


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 5, 2008)

ugh..... ALL the older mattes - even if it was just for a single collection of repromotes of them. AND the older original frosts. C'mon MAC, repromote those mattes!!!


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 5, 2008)

Petticoat
Stereo Rose
Pleasureflush
Lightscapade


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

all girl pigment
sticky wicket
goldbit e/s
all of the msf's


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 5, 2008)

For me it'd just be the following -
Gold Dusk pigment.
Lightscapade MSF.
Shimpagne MSF.
New Vegas MSF.
Naked You MSF.
Gold Spill MSF.
Global Glow MSF.

You see the pattern? I'm kicking myself I didn't buy them all when I had the chance!


----------



## kimberb (Jul 5, 2008)

Summerfete TLC! they need some tlcs that have shimmer!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 5, 2008)

spanishfly lipstick and older mattes and VP. PLEASE MAC BRING THEM BACK. I promise to buy everything.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_spanishfly lipstick and older mattes and VP. PLEASE MAC BRING THEM BACK. I promise to buy everything._

 
I think they should bring Spanish Fly back too.  Just pop it randomly in some collection and surprise people.  I never bought it when I had the chance.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think they should bring Spanish Fly back too.  Just pop it randomly in some collection and surprise people.  I never bought it when I had the chance._

 
Trust me it is a beautiful color on any woman with a dark skin complexion. I loved it. I digged my lipstick out.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2008)

MAC needs to have a collection like the Originals every year - but only repromotes.  None of this, "inspired by another color" nonsense.  That would be sooo cool.  Every December bring back a collection full of older products from years past.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 5, 2008)

Scanty lipstick, smoke signals quad and Lightscapade Msf !!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_MAC needs to have a collection like the Originals every year - but only repromotes.  None of this, "inspired by another color" nonsense.  That would be sooo cool.  Every December bring back a collection full of older products from years past._

 
 I would be more in love with MAC forever if they did that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would even forget about going on some of my vacations. Just to purchase more makeup.


----------



## Bluebell (Jul 5, 2008)

-Guacamole, Lazy Green, taupless and Meadow e/s
-Petticoat, Stereo Rose, So Ceylon, Shooting Star MSF
-Oh sheer up, Real Doll and Pompadorable l/s
-Shy Angel, Angel, Fab, Godess and Fleurry Blush


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd love to see the following come back:

- Stereo Rose MSF
-Turquoise Matte pigment
-Lucky Green, Riot and Pretty Twisted e/s
-Corps de Colour Quad (I hate myself for skipping this!)


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 5, 2008)

-Bunny Pink Lipstick
-Pleasureflush MSF
-Moth Brown ES (Yes, again!)
-3N Lipstick


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 6, 2008)

Pandamonium (NN), it should be permanent!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jul 6, 2008)

All 4 nail lacquers from Salsabelle, please and thank you ^_^


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 6, 2008)

- Barbie Collection
- N collection
- MSF's


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think they should bring Spanish Fly back too. Just pop it randomly in some collection and surprise people. I never bought it when I had the chance._


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Trust me it is a beautiful color on any woman with a dark skin complexion. I loved it. I digged my lipstick out._

 
Please describe Spanish Fly!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 6, 2008)

Pleasureflush...so I can find out why people are willing to spend so much on it!!!
Oh! and Judy Blue e/s so people will stop selling & buying it for $300-$500, cause that is just crazy


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2008)

femme noir and blue noir eyeshadows

shimpagne msf

scanty lipstick

The antiquitease pigments

and the neauty powder blushes!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Please describe Spanish Fly!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Go to this website and type in Spanish in the search box:
MAC Product Gallery


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 6, 2008)

After reading this thread from the beginning MAC has really brought back a lot of stuff lately and it sounds like they are doing more of that.  There are still items that they haven't but I think that bringing back Petticoat and So Ceylon is a big deal.  Who thought that they would ever do that!?!  I know that I didn't.  But still there are a few items that I am hoping will come back.  I hope that you are listening MAC....

Gold Dusk pigment
Casa Blanca Eye Shadow
Pollen Eye Shadow
Matte Pigments (mainly turquoise matte)
Pleasureflush MSF
Lightscapade MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
Pretty Twisted Eye Shadow


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 7, 2008)

~the entire "N" collection
~Goldbit eyeshadow
~Flash of Flesh lipglass
~Pink Grapefruit lipglass


----------



## susannef (Jul 7, 2008)

pleasureflush! and pompous blue!


----------



## georgi (Jul 18, 2008)

Shimpagne MSF (im searching if anyone can help!)

coco pigment (just tracked one down though phewf)

port red (too scared to use it in case it runs out)


----------



## TangoMT (Jul 18, 2008)

~Solar White e/s- By the time I finally decided that I wanted it, it was sold out! Now whenever I see an EOTD with a particularly gleaming gorgeous highlight I think to myself, "I bet she's wearing Solar White.." and I'm always right! Oh, agony!
~Pharaoh and Cash Flow PPs


----------



## Sugar_'n'_Spice (Jul 18, 2008)

~Cocomotion pigment

~Bark e/s

I don't see many mentions for Bark e/s - but I've hit the bottom of the pan on mine and desparately need to find an alternative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Cocquette & Concrete aren't matte enough).  - bring bark back please M.A.C.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 18, 2008)

MSF: Stereo Rose, Lightscapade, Pleasureflush
Eyeshadow: Elite, Goldbit, Sunday Best, Judy Blue, Guacamole, Lucky Green
Pigment: Gold Dusk, All Girl, Deckchair, Your Ladyship
Lipstick: Strawberry Blonde, Dainty Cake


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 18, 2008)

petticoat, shimpagne, moth brown, most all of the barbie lipsticks (particularly style it up.. i loved that one).. and 5 lash.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_~Pink Grapefruit lipglass_

 

It was just released for Neo-Sci-Fi!!! I bet you can still find it at your local MAC, on eBay, or even the sales threads here! Its my new love!!!!!

I want:

-coco pigment
-any rare MSF's
-flash of flesh l/g
Just about anything HG, HTF, or Rare!!!!!


----------



## candygirl82 (Jul 19, 2008)

Phosphorelle lipglass my all time fave - can anyone recommend a similar colour?


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 19, 2008)

stereo rose,sunday best,strawberry blonde,sundressing


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 19, 2008)

Subtle 
Coco 
Coco Beach
Dazzle Ray 

( If you can't tell I <3 the Neutrals )


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 19, 2008)

ohhhh and i want Sunnydaze pigment to come back! I use it almost daily!!!


----------



## damsel (Jul 19, 2008)

real doll l/s
lucky green e/s
strawberry blonde l/s
metal rock msf


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll go by the ever increasing price for these rare items.
All girl
Coco
Coco Beach
Turquoise matte
Mustard
Maroon

And alll the MSF.. i wish they release them.. slowly but eventually


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunny Boy lipglass


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 20, 2008)

Queens Sin!!


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Top of the list would be parrot eye shadow!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunastars* 

 
_Top of the list would be parrot eye shadow!_

 
They just re-released it last Decemeber as part of the MAC Orignals Collection! Check in the sales thread here....i see them everywhere! I believe that was the 4th time it actually came back! The first was Salsabelle, then it was in a holiday palette, then came back in a quad under a different name, and then Decemeber '07! Beautiful colour!


----------



## nadiya (Jul 22, 2008)

Coco Beach, Dazzleray and Sunpepper pigments
Moth Brown and Clue eyeshadows
Stereo Rose MSF

I think MAC needs to stop making so many great neutral colours limited edition. They should keep the limited edition things to bright colours like Parrot and Wondergrass that aren't everyday staples.


----------



## meganrose55 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Dazzleglass for sure!!


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiya* 

 
_ 
I think MAC needs to stop making so many great neutral colours limited edition. They should keep the limited edition things to bright colours like Parrot and Wondergrass that aren't everyday staples._

 
Thats probably the best thing I have heard re LEs, although there are members who would argue that bright colours are their eveyday items as well


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 22, 2008)

wondergrass e/s
jewel blue e/s
lollipop loving l/s
sock hop l/g
all girl pigment


----------



## florabundance (Jul 22, 2008)

- All of the N collection
- Smoking Eyes quad


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 23, 2008)

All of the Barbie collection and Angel Cream plushglass.


----------



## kokometro (Jul 23, 2008)

New Vegas MSF
Sunday Best e/s
Pink Grapefruit lipglass... HELLO MAC!!


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

Emote blush definitely!


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Thats probably the best thing I have heard re LEs, although there are members who would argue that bright colours are their eveyday items as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to say, I'm one of those people who would argue that bright colours are my everyday items. Neutrals just don't do it for me, I hardly ever touch them. And if it's brown at ALL? I MIGHT use it once a month if it's LUCKY.


----------



## Nenah2008 (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meganrose55* 

 
_Oh Dazzleglass for sure!!_

 
I so agree with you on this  missed alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2008)

Lightscapade msf...

It's my HG highlighter...


----------



## staycee62470 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, the list could go on and on... but the first things that come to mind are:

Test Pattern lipliner (and the other discontinued pink lipliners)
Goldbit e/s
Pleasureflush MSF
Flash of Flesh l/g


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

All MSF's!
Mothbrown e/s
Hipness blush
Lollipop loving l/s
Coco beach pigment
Deckchair pigment


----------



## anguria (Aug 3, 2008)

Lightscapade and 4N l/s


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 17, 2009)

*What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Chanel is doing a Deja Vu thing where they repromote past faves. I wish MAC would do this too! If they did what items would you like to see MAC repromote?  I'd like to see Stereo Rose MSF and Flutterby lipstick.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Pleasureflush, Violet Underground Eye Kohl, Twillery Eyeshadow (Inventive Eyes Quad), Moth Brown Eyeshadow and Sweetness Lipglass (Barbie Loves MAC).


----------



## blindpassion (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Sollarrrwhiiittee. I know it just came out in the RR quad, but I want it in pot form!


----------



## glowingface (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

i would like Firespot e/s and other wordly blush to be repromoted....oh yes, smoke n diamonds e/s as well....


----------



## Mabelle (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

lightscapade msf
solar white on its own or cloud bound
violet trance
so scarlet ls


----------



## Zoe E (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

i reeeeeeealy want moth brown and softwash grey.


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Stereo Rose, Real Doll l/s from Barbie


----------



## ilovegreen (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Metal Rock MSF
Jadeye fluidline <3
All of C Shock 
Quite Natural p/p


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

delete


----------



## Ciani (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Definitely Lightscapade MSF!


----------



## Penn (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Brew l/s 
Smoke Signal pigment
Scanty l/s
Solar White in pot form
Romping in pot form

I'll probably come back and add more as they come to me haha


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Violet Undergound eye kohl, Violet Trance and Smudged Violet eyeshadows, Gitane, Jampacked, and Atmospheric lipglasses, and the entire Fafi colletion.


----------



## omgitzstephanie (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Lightscapade MSF
Smoke and Diamonds e/s
Sweet Sienna Pigment
Quads from Smoke Signals (Smoke Signals Part II would be nice!)
Smudged Violet from Shadowy Lady Quad in pot form!


----------



## Miz Pina (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Coco, Coco Beach, Dazzleray & Sunnydaze Pigments
Pleasureflush & Glissade MSFs
Moth Brown & French Grey e/s
Hot and Sour & Blue Boy Paints


----------



## coachkitten (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Gold Dusk Pigment!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Lightscapade MSF & Gold Dusk Pigment!!


----------



## fingie (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

On a random note, for those of you lemming Solar White I just picked it up in pot form at my CCO last week!

Items I would wish for:

Moth Brown
Next To Nothing (my HG highlight)
Old DCed/HTF pigments
Stereorose MSF
Pleasureflush MSF


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Pleasureflush and lightscapade MSFs, shadowy lady COC quad, whole smoke signals and Barbie collections.


----------



## HustleRose (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

stereorose & lightscapade msf
sock hop l/g
smoke & diamonds e/s
spaced out blush


----------



## panda0410 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

erm, lets see....

Coco or preferably Subtle pigment/s
Moth Brown
Springtime Skipper - yes I know it was just in the trip palette but thats a cheat to us that dont travel! 
Green pigment
Maroon pigment
Sweet Sienna & Your Ladyship 
Smoke & Diamonds
Smudged Violet
Romping
Going Bananas
Blue Absinth
Woman of Means
Gold Dusk (full size not charm)
Queens Sin & Port Red
Fashion Mews


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I'd like to see:

Real Doll l/s 
Velvet Moss e/s
Lucky Green e/s 
Stereo Rose MSF
Turquoise Matte Pigment

Things that I already have but would want to repurchase if I ever ran out:

Your Ladyship Pigment
Blooming Blush
Don't be Shy Blush
Sweetness l/g
Lavender Whip l/s
Fashion Mews l/s
Brill e/s
Smudged Violet e/s (single)
Tendertones


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

^^ Audrey I was waiting in you to say EZ Baby


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

all of the N collection please


----------



## TSIZ (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

This wouldn't be a "re-promote", since these weren't "promoted"...this would be a "re-introduce"...or maybe a quasi-repromote of The Originals, except with actual ORIGINALS, not twisted originals:

MAC totally DC'ed an entire lipstick FINISH, not just a color, but a whole family of FINISH colors! Could you imagine if they just wiped out all your fave Cremesheens, Amplifieds, Satins, Frosts, Lustres, etc?

Well, MAC wiped out the "TONE" Finish - I miss my HG lipstick FATALE! *sniffle*


----------



## Kenna23 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Fab blush
metal rock msf
stereo rose msf
big t
femme noir
stormwatch
so ceylon 
firespot

SPAINSHFLY !!!! lipstick omg this was my favorite for like 3 years!!! i wish they would bring it back.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

The entire Cult of Cherry Collection for me and Metal Rock MSF for the girls who don't have it!


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Otherworldly blush
Warmed msf


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Delineate fluidline. C'mon MAC, I don't wanna sell my kidney for this beauty!


----------



## SMMY (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

My top ten list of stuff that MAC needs to get off it's collective butt and repromote STAT:
1. Mothbrown (and this needs to be permanent)
2. Stereorose
3. Metalrock, even if MAC only released it as a MSE, it would be fantastic
4. Graphic Brown fluidline
5. Smoke and Diamonds
6. The original formulation of Hyperreal foundation. It's the only MAC foundation I could wear that didn't break me out and looked great on.
7. Blooming blush. This needs to be made permanent also.
8. Coco pigment
9. Your Ladyship pigment
10. Volcanic Ash exfoliator


----------



## buddhy (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Golders Green pigment. Enough said. *quiet sob*


----------



## joey444 (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I agree, the entire C Shock collection!!  At that time, I would NEVER even think of wearing anything so bright and now, I would LOVE a second shot at all those colors....


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I really wish they would repromote Mellow Mood Lipstick from the Electroflash collection. It was by far one of my favourite lippies. So moisturizing and the color was to die for. The closest dupe I've been able to find is Lust lipglass, and it's not even a very good dupe =P 
*sigh*


----------



## Karen_B (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Cosmic from Moonbathe. And Style Minx from Heatherette, because I didn't get a chance to buy it.


----------



## nunu (May 19, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Feline Kohl Power!!


----------



## seabird (May 20, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

smoke&diamonds e/s, pure rose l/s, eversun bpb, joyous bpb, nuance mineralize blush, naked space l/g, 3n l/s, moth brown e/s.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Sweet Sienna pigment
Gold Mode pigment
Jardin Aires pigment
Smoke and Diamonds e/s
Lotusland e/s
The entire CoC collection
Smudged Violet (in pot form)
Solar White (in pot form)
The entire Manish Arora collection (missed out on it last year)
Smoke Signal Quads
All of the past MSFs
Gold Dusk pigment (I've heard it's a gorgeous color)
The Heatherette Trio #1 and #2 (all the colors by themselves in pot form)
Feline Eye Khol


----------



## erine1881 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

i'd love for these to not only be repromoted, but to be made perm forever!!!

VAE
microfine lip refinisher
smoke & diamonds, firespot and violet trance
solar white, cloudbound or white wheat
all of the c-shock shadows
afterdusk
graphic brown, new weed and lithograph
sweet sienna and coco beach
violet underground
feline
redhead
magic spell and fashion pack (making sure the entire batch isn't rotten!)

more to come...


----------



## spectrolite (May 21, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

These are the only products I can think of at the moment but I'm sure I will remember more!

Sugar Trance lipglass
Port Red lipstick
Entremauve Pigment
Queens Sin lipstick - missed out and I want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bronzing Sticks
Mattene Lipsticks - ALL of them perm now please!! 
Cremesheen Lipglass - Perm please!


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 21, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Oh, and Pearlglide liners please. Pretty, pretty please with sugar on top???


----------



## blindpassion (May 21, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

They should just make pearlglide liners perm.
It seems like such an odd product for them to make LE...

People always buy liners... just make them perm.


----------



## blindpassion (May 21, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

and I agree about Port Red lipstick.


----------



## buddhy (May 21, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Can I say it again? I think I should... GOLDERS GREEN PIGMENT PLEASE. 

And the Manish Arora stuff, could do with another shot at that collection.


----------



## Darkness (May 21, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Sweet Sienna Pigment
Your Ladyship Pigment
Moth Brown e/s
Smoke & Diamonds e/s
Queen's Sin Lipstick (I also missed out on this one)

All these should be permanant.


----------



## cloudsweare (May 21, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Eyeshadows


-Wondergrass
-Guacamole
-Firespot
-Blue Absinthe
-Pompous Blue
-Thunder
-Parrot

Paints

-Blueboy
-Mauvism
-Hot+Sour
-Flammable

Shadesticks

-All of them

Sure I'll think of something else later


----------



## broken_soul (May 23, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I'd like these please...
Stereo Rose MSF
Goldbit e/s
Feline kohl power
Ostentatious fluidline
Graphic Brown fluidline


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

My list - I would love all of the below items to be made permanent.   A girl can dream, can't she?

Subtle pigment
Cult of Cherry lipglass
Blooming blush
Mimmy lipglass
Smudged Violet eyeshadow
Smoke & Diamonds eyeshadow
Feline kohl power


----------



## chaffsters33 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Tendertones!


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

here is what i'd like to see make a come back!

moth brown shadow - would love to try this!

cult of cherry gloss - couldn't afford it last year and when i had money to spare it was sold out!

going bananas shadow- i have it in the manish palette but it's too small! i freaking love this yellow!!

stereo rose msf - heard good things and would love to try it out

i wish they would bring the greeny yellowy colour from the coc tempting quad out on it's own - looked awesome!


----------



## dolcekatiana (May 23, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Tendertones!!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 25, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Lightscapade MSF
EZ Baby Tendertone
Otherworldy blush


----------



## meker (May 25, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I second that didnt have a chance to get it when it was released. MSF Lightscapade


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 26, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

coco beach & forest green pigments are the LEs I always wish I had


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^ (May 26, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

*i`m dying for CLONE e/s and Emphatic l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*C`mon MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAC !*


----------



## Mabelle (May 26, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

all the colours in the balloonacy quad (ie; up at dawn, violet trance and cloudbound)
solar white
merrily mineralized blush
pompous blue es
bang on blue es


the orange from c-shock.... so all of c-shock??

so scarlet ls
rapturous mattene


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 26, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

The ones I missed out on:
Pompous blue e/s
Firespot e/s
Golder's Green p/m
All the mattenes (I only have Powersuit)

The ones I have but am running low 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3N l/s
Snowscene l/g
Mothbrown e/s
Solar White e/s
Smoke 'n Diamonds e/s
Smoke Signal p/m (have only a sample of this)


----------



## Ladydee91500 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

So here's my short list LOL

Blooming and Plum du Bois Blushes - Coc
Brill e/s 
Tendertones
Cherry Blossom and Liquor - l/g from CoC
Nada l/s <~~ can't live without
Playboy Collection
GoldCharm l/g
Creme Sheen L/g - make these Perms PLEASE!!!
Silverstruck and Illegal Purple n/l also Coc
Casa Blanca e/s
Moth Brown e/s
Happening Gal l/g - barbie
Fashion Pack l/g
N1 l/s - LOVE it
Nuance mineral blush
Bring back all the Shadesticks


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Mac loves Barbie and the Diana Ross collection.


----------



## makeupmag (May 27, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Lightscapade! I can't bear to use my back-up even though I've finished my first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, an old, old lippy named Fatale that had the deep shade of a rose petal.


----------



## soaked (May 27, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

1N l/s
VOLCANIC ASH EXFOLIATOR!!!!!!! 
Frozen Dream l/g
Cult of Cherry l/g (gorrrrrrrrgeous!)


----------



## Adrastea (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Sollarrrwhiiittee. I know it just came out in the RR quad, but I want it in pot form!_

 
I got that when it first came out. After using it once, I went back and bought another 2 as backup. I love Solar White sooooo much.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

^^ Ditto I saw them at the CCo and bought my limit of 3 on the spot


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

^ ME TOOOO. I just bought a solar white in pot form from a lovely specktra member. Ive had it in the pan for a while and Ive almost hit bottom


----------



## Adrastea (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Did anyone else grab the Climate Blue along with the Solar White?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I did get Climate Blue.....But I don't think I have ever worn those two together


----------



## Adrastea (May 28, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I did get Climate Blue.....But I don't think I have ever worn those two together_

 
Mmm. I love wearing them together. Especially if I use the Solar White as a highlight, the Climate Blue in the outer-v, and Sushi Flower on the lid.
It's a super fun combo, but it's not too crazy for work or school.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Goldenaire pigment!

OK and Moth Brown and Parrot for the day in the future when I hit pan.


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

not sure if i mentioned parrot but i'd love the chance to get that one too!


----------



## priss (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

grape lip liner.  it is the perfect liner for eyes!!!!  there hasnt been a true violet purple since


----------



## priss (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

one more.  spanish fly lipstick.  who knew club eyeshadow translated well into a lippie??  tired of making it with clear glass and blue/brown lipglass


----------



## miss anna (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

i want X-rocks blush!! and Jadeye fluidline & 3N lipstick.. =)


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

2n !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stylista09 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

My somewhat short list::::
*Pigments/Eyeshadows*
Quietly (Full size, not the charm)
Softwashed (have a sample, need more LOL)
Coco
All Girl
Lucky Green <3<3<3
Wondergrass <3<3<3
Moth Brown
Velvet Moss
Femme Noir
*Lips*
Comet Blue Dazzleglass
all the Cremesheen Glasses <3<3<3
Lavender Whip
*I know this last one isn't DC'd, and it's a pro item but I'd love to see it at stores/counters*
Sculpt/Shape Powders


----------



## Cinci (Jun 16, 2009)

Pink Freeze Lipstick
Pinkmate Lipstick
Bunny Pink Lipstick
Goddess Lipstick
Smile Lipstick

Coco Pigment
Sunnydaze Pigment
Goldenaire Pigment


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

The hello kitty make up bags. I missed out on this collection and am SO UPSET.


----------



## MrsWoods (Jun 17, 2009)

* Lightscapade MSF
* Moth Brown e/s
* Your Ladyship p/m
* Twig Twig l/s
* a better pigmented version of Mimmy l/g


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jun 17, 2009)

Firespot e/s!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 17, 2009)

hummm, I thought I posted in this thread already, maybe it was a similar one

Firespot e/s
Climate Blue e/s
Mothbrown e/s
Gladiola l/s
2N l/g (one that doesn't go bad in like a week!)


----------



## MissResha (Jun 17, 2009)

all of the pigments/glitters should be permanent, even if they're only accessible thru the pro store. its ridiculous to get rid of them all.

with that said

So Scarlet lipstick
Metal Rock MSF
165 brush
Smoking Eyes quad (or at least another version, damn)


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 17, 2009)

Brill and living pink eyeshadows!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 17, 2009)

metal rock msf


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 17, 2009)

I am into lipsticks craze now. So here's my list:

Queen's Sin 
Lavender Whip

These 2 lippies are the BEST FROM MAC EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 17, 2009)

All Girl pigment
Coco Beach pigment
Goldbit eyeshadow
Moth Brown eyeshadow,
Pleasureflush msf
Shimpagne msf
Stereo Rose MSF
Lightscapade MSF
New Vegas MSF
Angel Cream plushglass
comet blue dazzleglass
Deckchair pigment
Your Ladyship pigment
Firespot e/s
& the 2007 metallic eyes palette! I really want it!


----------



## miss rochelle (Jun 18, 2009)

another one for moth brown e/s!

and rocker lipstick, my favorite red ever! i have a tube of it but i rarely use it since it's d/c :[


----------



## tepa1974 (Jun 19, 2009)

Most of the C Shock e/s (wasn't into MAC back then), cheek hues, Comet Blue d/g, 3D glasses, Spanish Fly l/s (had a gorgeous duochrome and one of my first MAC products) and the bright and bold paints and paint pots.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 19, 2009)

Emote blush
Starlett Kiss l/g


----------



## kikobaby (Jun 20, 2009)

Lithograph and Graphic Brown fluidline!!! i use these 2 all the time and am running low such pretty fluidlines dont know why mac wouldnt keep them permanent!!

also Sunnydaze pigment 
coco pigment
moth brown
pleasantry mineralize blush
lavender whip lippie


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2009)

Lipglass Stains...all of them.


----------



## meika79 (Jun 20, 2009)

Metal Rock MSF

I know the MAC gods are reading this...


----------



## lenchen (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

metal rock msf
stereo rose msf
going bananas eye shadow
sunnyside up eye shadow


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TSIZ* 

 
_This wouldn't be a "re-promote", since these weren't "promoted"...this would be a "re-introduce"...or maybe a quasi-repromote of The Originals, except with actual ORIGINALS, not twisted originals:_

 
I'd love for MAC to do that, too!  Go back into the archives and every year (or six months) release items from days gone by...I'm talking stuff from the screwtop shadows (both the large and smaller versions), to the original pigments, to the cylindrical lipsticks.  Maybe then people will remember what made MAC so great...


----------



## kiss (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Pleasure Flush MSF
Stereo Rose MSF
Gold Dusk Pigment or a smoother sparkly yellow-gold
Softwash Pigment
Sweet Sienna Pigment
Moth Brown


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

i'm still lemming stereo rose msf, lightscapade msf and moth brown shadow!


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

cashflow paint pot!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_cashflow paint pot!!_

 
if you get one of the shadesticks from warm and cozy - one is meant to be a gold colour. maybe that would be a close match?


----------



## pleomorphic (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Coco pigment (in the same old size!) and All Woman lipglass.  Is that the right name? The sticker fell off mine-it was with the Dita Von Teese holiday collection.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_metal rock msf
stereo rose msf
going bananas eye shadow_

 



My sentiments exactly


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Just as a warning, I'm biased in favor of blue anything and red eye products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ether mineralize eyeshadow
Blue Absinthe (of course) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hot Contrast mineralize e/s duo
Post Haste e/s (but I just got one today 8D)
Climate Blue e/s in just the pot (although I may end up getting that Dame Edna trio just for it since the other colors would be quite functional for me)

Do you also notice how I'm a sucker for dramatic or poisonous-sounding names?


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I'd love to see Squirt lipglass again! I'm down to my last one and I love the vintage vanilla smell. Also missing Succulent.- Ah, why don't they re-protomote the whole Huetopia collection


----------



## Frenchy (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Moth Brown and Smoke and Diamonds!

Seems like quite a few of us share the same sentiments. I hope the powers that be at MAC are reading...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frenchy* 

 
_Moth Brown and Smoke and Diamonds!

*Seems like quite a few of us share the same sentiments. I hope the powers that be at MAC are reading... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I can't tell you the number of times I've been tempted to e-mail MAC this thread.


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Pink Grapefruit lipglass, please!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Metal Rock MSF
Put me out of my misery and just give us this already!!!!! I was going to add Post Haste e/s but I found that last night at my CCOs


----------



## GetUpAndSleep (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

solar white
signed sealed
moth brown
subtle pigment
vellum
taupe blush (pro)
lightscapade

and more paints/paint pots. they're better than shade sticks.


----------



## ketoglutarat (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

young punk mes
smoke&diamonds e/s
moth brown e/s
sweet sienna pigment
coco pigment
emote blush


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I want to see the Manish Arora glosses again. Also, Cult of Cherry lipglass, and Blue Green pigment. I would be a very happy girl.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Metal Rock MSF

Dabble Paint <--- This was my go-to base before primers became cool.  Beautiful dark bronze!

3D lipglasses


----------



## fintia (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Lavender whip


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

It's time for Subtle and Sweet Sienna pigments to return.


----------



## shar7 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

would love to see CORAL GRADE LIPGLASS.. MY ABSOLUTE FAV!

and LILY WHITE PIGMENT and NAKED YOU MSF!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_It's time for Subtle and Sweet Sienna pigments to return._

 

Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I e-mailed MAC today requesting they bring back Diesel and Haze eyeshadows and Brass, Bronze, and Purple pigments.  I told them they need to do an originals collection every year with some of the colors that were in the original lineup.  Let's see if they listen!


----------



## Care (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I e-mailed MAC today requesting they bring back Diesel and Haze eyeshadows and Brass, Bronze, and Purple pigments.  I told them they need to do an originals collection every year with some of the colors that were in the original lineup.  Let's see if they listen!_

 
that would be a phenominal idea!  I hope they listen to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Even if it's just a handful of products for a limited run each year.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Lavender Whip l/s, Fashion Mews l/s, Totally It l/g, Metal Rock MSF, ARCHITECTURE Paint, KISS MANISH Kiss l/s, Going Bananas e/s, Shine Manish l/g, and Pink Manish l/g.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Flammable paint
Hot n Sour paint


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

all the heatherette lippies plz


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Definitely some stuff from the Barbie, Fafi line and Heatherette. I've just gotten into MAC at that time and by the time I wanted to get their stuff, it was already over


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I haven't been into MAC for long but every time I see a youtube video with someone using that Red Paint I always wish I would've been around to get that....


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I loved the High Tea collection from 2004. I wish they would bring back Fresh Cream eye kohl, Steep eyeshadow, Green Tea eyeshadow.

Thunder Eyes quad from Catherine Deneuve collection
Solar White
Goldbit 
Sweet Sage fluidline


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Stereo Rose msf! Please....


----------



## Hilly (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Yes.....STEREO ROSE!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Hey, Hilly!!  Good to see you posting again!


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I kinda want to see the 226 repromoted. 

...I didn't get it the last two times HAHA.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Firespot, Cosmic, Top Hat eyeshadows.
The Spicy Chocolate quad!
Night Light, Quietly, Softwashed, Deckchair, Gold Dusk pigments.
Fleurry blush. 
The 3D lipglasses, especially In 3D.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Blue Storm collection
Star Flash and/or Love That Look collection

goldbit e/s
Alpha Girl b/p


----------



## toasterphile (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_all of the N collection please_

 
This.

And sock hop l/g since I missed out.


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*


tendertones 
Tea Time pigment 
Provence Pigment 
more BPB (Shy Beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Solar White e/s 
Lightscapade MSF


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

i'm still all about queens sin lipstick at the moment! i want that so much right now!


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

matte2 eyeshadows - repromote plus new colors please. their texture is heaven!


----------



## marquise (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I would love to see the Sculpt and Shape Duos being repromoted and MSF in Perfect Topping.


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

moth brown e/s
smoke & diamonds e/s
solar white e/s
starlit kiss lipglass


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GetUpAndSleep* 

 
_solar white
signed sealed
moth brown
subtle pigment
vellum
taupe blush (pro)
lightscapade

and more paints/paint pots. they're better than shade sticks._

 
vellum is a pro color, so you can still get it! =)


----------



## obscuria (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Stereo Rose msf (like everyone else and their mothers)
Mauvism Paint
Pleasureflush msf


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I wish they would make Wide Eyed Wonder e/s form the Holiday Smoke and Mirrors palette a perm color. it is absolutely my favorite crease shade and I am almost out of it!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

MAC Warmed MSF please! I missed it last time they released in N Collection and I'm still kicking myself for it.


----------



## faetis (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Light Flush MSF please! and basically everything else from that collection. I wasn't into MAC or makeup in general yet at that time, and I was able to swap someone for Light Flush, and am just absolutely in love with it.

It'd also be nice if they could bring back all the Matte2 with more colours as well.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_Stereo Rose msf (like everyone else and their mothers)
*Mauvism Paint*
Pleasureflush msf_

 
I wish they'd bring back all the paints.  I really want Infamous and Matisserie.  I think paints are so much better than paint pots - they don't crease on me at all, even without a primer.

I've seen Mauvism here and there at CCOs, so you might still be able to find it.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

The 226 brush for sure. Also the 131, but that one is actually coming back this summer!  Must get it this time.

Also, I'd love another Starflash e/s collection with new colours, and another Monogram collection.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I wish they'd bring back all the paints.  I really want Infamous and Matisserie.  I think paints are so much better than paint pots - they don't crease on me at all, even without a primer.

I've seen Mauvism here and there at CCOs, so you might still be able to find it._

 
I LOVE PAINTS!!! They are sincerely the BEST base ever. 
You're absolutely right, MAC should re-release these. Especially the fun colored ones. This is one of the few MAC products I have never been able to find an alternative to. I know they're not the most "consumer friendly" product, but when I was getting into MAC in 2000, 2001 this was one of the products that really set MAC apart from other brands for me.


----------



## Cinci (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Perky Paint Pot


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

All of 2006 and 2007 collections. EVERYTHING, really.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Tease Me Quad.  But that's wishful thinking for an entire quad to be repromoted.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

mineralize eyeshadow burning ambition/ illusionary...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_mineralize eyeshadow burning ambition/ illusionary..._

 
That duo is still up on the MAC website (the US one anyway) - It says "Sold Out" but that seems to be temporary.  Point being, you can probably get this one.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I wish they'd bring back all the paints. I really want Infamous and Matisserie. I think paints are so much better than paint pots - they don't crease on me at all, even without a primer.

I've seen Mauvism here and there at CCOs, so you might still be able to find it._

 
Same here. The paints work way better on me than the paint pots do.

I've been on the hunt for this for a while now. The CCOs here in California I feel don't get as many good finds as some of the other ones I've heard of on the east coast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh well. Maybe someday...


----------



## blusherie (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

I'm not sure if this has already been said, but the blush ombres!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

Smoke and Diamonds E/S.
Ever So Rich Creamsheen Glass.
French Grey E/S
the Matte2's that have been discontinued (Signed and Sealed, Graphology and Poison Pen especially) 
Red Romp Lip Glass.
Night Violet Mattene again! I missed out!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 13, 2010)

Cult Fave lipglass from Fafi!! This is my fave l/g ever. I will use up my last backup soon


----------



## trulynicole (Mar 14, 2010)

Tendertones.  In new shades too!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2010)

Or TLC Pink Fish from Hello Kitty!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 15, 2010)

I really want Deckchair, Sunnydaze, Dazzleray, Softwash Grey, Sweet Sienna piggies.

All of the popular and HTF MSF's - I want to try Pleasureflush & Metal Rock - even if its super dark and bronzey. I can use it as an eyeshadow or body powder in the summer


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 15, 2010)

Sunnydaze and Subtle pigment would be great! I have full size jars but i'm scared they will be done one day. I would also love them to bring back Soft-Edge lipglass from Patternmaker. Its the most perfect pink ever.


----------



## Natural_Paradox (Mar 16, 2010)

MATTENES!

( the entire collection)


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

All the MSFs, sweet sienna pigment, mac 226, hello kitty collection, bravenew bronze lipstick and feline


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Moth Brown ES and SunnyDaze Pigment in the full size jar.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 21, 2010)

i would love to have them re-release the kohl powers eyeliners: mystery, jealous, raven, feline and DEFINITELY BLACK KARAT!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope Stereo Rose MSF gets repromoted! I will love to try it out!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: What items would you like to see MAC repromote?*

*merge this thread with another existing one*


----------



## ChloeCariad (Mar 22, 2010)

Mmmm...I only got into MAC in the last year, so there's plenty.  

Most of the FAFI collection, some of Hello Kitty (although I got Most Popular l/s and Tippy blush) and paints.

Mostly though, I would love to see loads of the rare shadows like Parrot, pigments like Softwash Grey, Deckchair et al and MSF's such as Lightscapade and Stereo Rose.  Mainly because these sell at ridiculous prices, so it would be good for everyone to get a chance to try things wihout paying so much over the odds.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2010)

226 and Petticoat ...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2010)

Mothbrown
Feline
Don't Be Shy
Otherworldly blush


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 23, 2010)

featherette lashes!! Barbie beauty powders and luxe plus plushglass need to all be brought back!


----------



## Sass (Mar 23, 2010)

volcanic ash exfoliator...i'm all out as of this morning.


----------



## queen_kitty (Mar 23, 2010)

Water nymph and Springtime Skipper in pot form and not palette, or else I would buy one the Trip palettes...also most of the eyeshadows from Cool Heat! They look seriously gorgeous!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

MSF Lightscapade!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh, my, let me count the items!
Oops, can't count that high, so I'll just start.
* Lipstick: *
Port Red
Queen's Sin 
Orchidazzle
Fun 'N' Sexy
Lovemate
Wild 'bout You
Lavender Whip
Rocking Chick
Night Violet Mattene
Powerhouse (discontinued)
Moxie(DURN it, I missed that one before they axed it, but I know I'd love it!)
Glam (not the easiest to wear, but so gorgeous)
*Pigments: *
Coco
Coco
Coco
Coco
Silver Fog
Softwash Grey(not for me, but I have a friend who loves it, and I'd love to give her a fullsize jar as a gift)
Mauvement
Tea Time
Impassioned Solar Bits
* Pressed powder shadows: *
French Grey
Smoke & Diamonds
Style Snob
Discrete
Arctic Grey
Illegal Cargo
Unbasic White
*Glosses: *
Snowscene Lipglass!
Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass
* Shadestick in Fresh Cement; * my one and only Shadestick, and I love it
I'm sure I'll think of more ...


----------



## Teggy (Mar 24, 2010)

Everything Style Black.  I'm kicking myself for not buying or returning certain items.

Namely, I want Gilt by Association, Young Punk, and Night Violet.


----------



## meToo (Mar 24, 2010)

Lightscapade MSF, Goldbit eyeshadow and the 246 brush


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 3, 2011)

Revivin' this thread b/c I gotta say it:​ ​ _Please bring back lipsticks with the *TONE* finish!_​


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 4, 2011)

"Tone" finish?  What was that like?




TSIZ said:


> Revivin' this thread b/c I gotta say it:​ ​ _Please bring back lipsticks with the *TONE* finish!_​


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

i still dont have stereo rose so i say that


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 8, 2011)

*M·A·C* Lipstick with the "Tone" finish (ending at MSRP$13.50 when they were finally DCd) ...like a "sheer stain"(?) It was replaced by the "Glaze" finish...sadly, the colors were also DCd along with the finish...

(partial?) _List of _*M·A·C* _Lipsticks with Tone finish_ (and descriptions from what I remember...)
_Desire_: Sheer deep berry-purple
_Fatale_: Sheer blackberry* (I've been ISO this one and found a fellow-fan...click the color/hyperlink and check out her blog-post)
_Hot Tahiti_
_Love_: True pink
_Mesh_
_Pecan_
_Red_: True blue-red*
_Redwood_: Semi-sheer reddish brown*
_Rio_: More reddish version of _Diva_(?)*
_Sheer Plum_
_Shhh_: Sheer red
_Teak_
_Techno_
_Tiffany_
_Touch_: Brownish pink*

  	*my faves...and some of my first *M·A·C* Lipsticks!

  	Please, fellow *M·A·C* (vintage) Lipstick-aficionadas, amend/comment/correct as needed!



MAChostage said:


> "Tone" finish?  What was that like?


----------



## geeko (Oct 8, 2011)

Bring back the slimshinesss plss.... I miss those.. even though the sheen supremes are nice as well, but i like the glossiness of the slimshine lipsticks on my lips


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 8, 2011)

So the Desire you list, below, is not the same as the one currently offered by MAC, which is a Lustre?  I don't like when MAC uses the same name for different products.




TSIZ said:


> *M·A·C* Lipstick with the "Tone" finish (ending at MSRP$13.50 when they were finally DCd) ...like a "sheer stain"(?) It was replaced by the "Glaze" finish...sadly, the colors were also DCd along with the finish...
> 
> (partial?) _List of _*M·A·C* _Lipsticks with Tone finish_ (and descriptions from what I remember...)
> _Desire_: Sheer deep berry-purple
> ...


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 8, 2011)

FYI, I just edited my _List of _*M·A·C* _Lipsticks with Tone finish_ to include _Hot Tahiti_, which was a Tone and is now a Glaze. Therefore, it would follow that the current _Desire _("Warmed burgandy wine") may be the "Lustre-version" of _Desire _with the Tone finish; however, only a seasoned _MA _(or *M·A·C* _aficionado_) would be able to confirm this. I was told by a _MA _that with the reformulation of the Matte lipstick the original color was altered, so the current Matte color slightly changed from the original Matte color (aka "Retro-Matte"). Certainly changing the finish from Tone to Lustre could have altered the color _Desire_.

  	Quote:


MAChostage said:


> So the Desire you list, below, is not the same as the one currently offered by MAC, which is a Lustre?  I don't like when MAC uses the same name for different products.


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of the _Nail Lacquers _(and _Lip Pencils_) had "matching" lipstick (and/or _Cream Colour Base_) counterparts:

(partial) _List of _"vintage" *M·A·C*_ Nail Lacquers_
_Abstract_
_Alumina_
_Aura_
_Bubbles_
_Echo Beach_
_Goddess_
_Haze_
_Hush_
_Jet_
_Kool_
_Ozone_
_Terra_
_Venus_
_Vino_
_Vista_



MAChostage said:


> So the Desire you list, below, is not the same as the one currently offered by MAC, which is a Lustre?  I don't like when MAC uses the same name for different products.


----------



## liba (Oct 10, 2011)

It's time to bring back Epic, which was a beloved l/s color for me waaaaaay back in the early days of MAC. It's a very greyed out and dirty lavender purple with a matte (or maybe satin) finish. I still have an ancient tube as a relic, but I'd never use it....it smells hideous. It's fun to pull it out and remember the color, though. Considering all these 90's style lipsticks coming back, I'd love to see it return. Can't say it'd be flattering on everybody, but it's certainly striking.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 12, 2011)

here are my picks...

  	Stereo Rose MSF
  	Mauvement Pigment


----------



## nightingails (Oct 21, 2011)

Pleasureflush
  	Stereo Rose


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 21, 2011)

MSF's 
  	Pleasureflush
  	Perfect Topping
  	Stereo Rose
  	Metal Rock
  	Brunette

  	Style Black collection

  	Quads with pigmentation lol


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 22, 2011)

SOOOooo






 !!!



Richelle83 said:


> "...Quads with pigmentation lol"


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 23, 2011)

All i want is for MAC to bring back this beautiful pink lipgloss called Soft-Edge. I think it was from the Patternmaker collection and i can never find any dupes for it! I only use it on special occasions!


----------



## arvika (Nov 27, 2011)

smoking eyes quad, 3n lipstick, 2n lipglass, velvet moss, femme noir


----------



## geeko (Dec 7, 2011)

Candy yum yum lipstick


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 8, 2011)

Sunny Boy lipglass
  	So Baroque lipglass
  	Tropical Resort lipstick
  	Sweet Sienna pigment
  	Metal Rock MSF
  	Savoir Faire lipglass
  	Sweeten Up eye shadow
  	Amethyst eye shadow
  	Firespot eyeshadow
  	Mystery eye liner
  	Raven eye liner
  	Orpheus eye liner
  	all the pearlglides
  	Foolish Me blush
  	Ripe Peach blush ombre
  	Global Glow MSF
  	Luv & Lust lipstick


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 25, 2011)

The N Collection and the Barbie Collection.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 26, 2011)

SMOKE AND DIAMONDS......I totally missed out and am lemming one badly!


----------



## poirot0153 (Jan 14, 2012)

Taupe blush. It's my go-to, everyday contour blush.   I know it's available at PRO stores but there is no PRO store near me.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 14, 2012)

Pleasureflush because I need to try it! Ooh & Brass pigment


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 20, 2012)

Yoga Mode and Pretty Baby BP
  	Queen's Sin l/s
  	Lavender Whip l/s
  	Lollipop Loving l/s
  	Girl Friendly and Nice Vice PP
  	Lust Dust pigment/glitter
  	Bee Dust
  	Fire Spot e/s
  	Moth Brown e/s
  	Pink cult blush


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 20, 2012)

I second Yoga Mode! It needs to come back!


martiangurll said:


> *Yoga Mode* and Pretty Baby BP
> Queen's Sin l/s
> Lavender Whip l/s
> Lollipop Loving l/s
> ...


----------



## rubytitania (Jan 22, 2012)

These are my "I'm totally going to cry when I run out" items:

  	MothBrown, Smoke & Diamonds, Femme Noir, Poison Pen, Innuendo, Style Snob, Illegal Cargo and French Grey eyeshadows
  	Sweet Sienna pigment
  	Cash Flow, MossScape,and Stray Gray Paint Pots
  	Orchidazzle, Marquise D' and Lollipop Loving lipsticks


  	I want them all to be repromotes so I can get backups!


----------



## Edelmc (Jan 22, 2012)

Fun n sexy lipstick
  	Sweet n nice, pucker & take a hint tendertones
  	Non shimmery lipgelees like dewy tube
  	da da delight cheek hue
  	tokyo rose cheek jelly
  	nice vice paint pot
  	rebelrose lipstick


----------



## Edelmc (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh I nearly forgot....perfect topping msf!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd absolutely love it if Melt In Your Mouth CreemsheenGlass was repromoted!  I dream of that day  I'd have like 1,000,003 backups LOL


----------



## Hersheykisseslv (Jan 26, 2012)

I want All of My Purple Life, the 130 and 180 brushes!


----------



## BeautyMarkedx (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd quite like to see what Stereo Rose is like on me. Not paying evilbay prices for it though so a repromote would be awesome.


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gladiola
  	Candy Yum Yum (which i dont have but am really wanting)
  	Pure Rose


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 25, 2012)

Lipsticks :

  	- Red Racer
  	- Musky Amethyst
  	- One of a Kind
  	- What Joy
  	- Soft sable
  	- Such Flare

  	Others :

  	- Flower Fashion beauty powder
  	- Venimous Villains collec.
  	- Semi-Precious MES


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 2, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Lipsticks :
> 
> - Red Racer
> - Musky Amethyst
> ...


  	I missed out on Golden Gaze and Faux Gold, so would love for this one to be re-released!


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 7, 2012)

Hyper-Real Foundation
  	Gladiola lipstick 
  	Strada blush
  	Sweet Sienna pigment


----------



## geeko (Dec 8, 2012)

Instant Chic blush.
  	It has to be one of the best coral blush MAC has ever come out with


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 8, 2012)

Eden Rocks lipstick Briar Rose BP


----------



## geeko (Dec 8, 2012)

To add on:
  	Heroine lipstick (the Purple one from Reel Sexy)
  	Make the Kissable lipcolors permanent pls (I prefer these to the Pro longwear lipglasses which are TOO sticky for my liking)
  	Mega Metal eyeshadows.... ( I like these better than the Pro longwear ones )
  	Joie De Vivre Cremeblend blush (the best coral cream blush made by MAC, I didn't understand why they didn't repromote this with the Shop Mac cook Mac collection though)

  	I still have yogamode from Raquel Welch (I know i know it's VERY OLD ) and i m still using it occasionally but sparingly as a setting powder. I hope they come back with this as well. >.<


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 8, 2012)

Party Parrot is being re-promoted soon - yay! I missed out on that one!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 10, 2012)

* Scanty l/s * Mauvement pigment * Strada blush  And I'd love to see the Mega Metal eyeshadows come back.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Dec 10, 2012)

Viva glam cyndi!


----------

